# Quale kernel usate?

## morellik

Tanto per fare un'indagine sui kernel, vista la vastita' che offre

la nostra distro preferita.

Io ne ho provati diversi e attualmente su un portatile con P4 1.7Ghz

e 512MB di RAM sto usando il kernel  di Alan Cox.

Mi sembra abbia buone prestazioni, ma l'ho installato ieri al posto

del Vanilla, e ancora non ho in mano dati reali.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## bsolar

Mancano i dev. Soprattutto mm-sources godono di una certa fama (li uso sulla macchina kamikaze).

----------

## ScolaBirra

Just to know...sul forum francese hanno appena fatto un pollo simile e ho scoperto che si puo' usare il kernel gentoo con il supporto xfs: basta mettere USE="xfs"   :Wink: 

ciao

Scola

----------

## shev

Io dipende dalle macchine ( e dall'ispirazione ): ad oggi uso stabilmente i vanilla patchati "Con Kolivas" da me, oppure i gaming-sources ( non per il lato gaming, non so quand'è l'ultima volta che ho caricato un gioco, ma perchè mi pare abbiano le patch di ck già applicate e sentivo che qualcuno ne parlava bene  :Very Happy:  ) oppure i gentoo-sources. Insomma, ancora non ho scelto il mio kernel preferito.

----------

## almafer

c'è qualcuno che ha esperienza del kernel gentoo su una scheda madre con chipset kt400?

----------

## shev

 *almafer wrote:*   

> c'è qualcuno che ha esperienza del kernel gentoo su una scheda madre con chipset kt400?

 

Mi associo, dovrei prendere una scheda con tale chipset ( o il kt400a se arriva entro un paio di settimane ): sono noti problemi / incompatibilità / varie che possono essermi sfuggite?

----------

## xlyz

gaming-sources   :Very Happy: 

----------

## almafer

io ti posso dire che ho un  kt400,il problema dovrebbe essere nel dma,che comunque mi funziona,e l'agp,ma con il kernel 2.4.21 dovrebbero essere risolti tutti i problemi,io per adesso noto ogni qualche secondo una ragliata dell'hd e non so che è,anche stoppando cron lo fa lo stesso,top non mi aiuta,qualcuno mi ha detto che ogni tot secondi viene riavviato qualcosa sull'ide con il 2.4.20 e quel chipset ma non ricordo esattamente i termini,nè so se c'entra qualcosa,la cosa strana è che un mio amico ha la stessa scheda madre e gentoo e ha dovuto applicare una patch pre2.4.21 per fare andare il dma.anche su slack 9 fa lo stesso rumore,ma non riesco proprio a capire che è  :Question: 

----------

## Sym

gaming pure io   :Smile: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

finchè funziona uso il gentoo..

----------

## SkizoidMan

 *Quote:*   

> finchè funziona uso il gentoo..

 

Anch'io uso gentoo - ma purtroppo IPsec e IPv6 non funzionano insieme.

Ora come ora ho abilitato solo IPsec.

----------

## sciack

non sarò l'unico a usare il development-sources?

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Yans

uso il gentoouz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

AA

----------

## bubble27

Voto x i gentoo-sources, ma dovrebbero essere aggiunti anche i development-sources e gli mm-sources 

 :Wink: 

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## paolo

Altro: gs-sources.

Paolo

----------

## Panda

vanilla-sources

----------

## darksides

development-sources

----------

## fedeliallalinea

xfs-sources

----------

## Gandalf98

Vanilla sia Stable che Development!

Ho ancora alcuni problemi con il 2.6 che mi obbligano ad usare il ramo stable!!!

----------

## sorchino

Vanilla 2.4.22

per qualche prova ho il 2.6.0beta5  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

 *SkizoidMan wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   finchè funziona uso il gentoo.. 
> 
> Anch'io uso gentoo - ma purtroppo IPsec e IPv6 non funzionano insieme.
> 
> Ora come ora ho abilitato solo IPsec.

 

IPsec nn lo uso e nn so cosa sia ipv6 per me è ESSENZIALE  :Smile: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Gentoo-Sources 2.4.20_r7 

Joe

----------

## hellraiser

fino all'altro giorno ho usato sempre i development, con i relativi kernel della serie 2.6.x...

pero non avevo la stabilità che cerco io, cosi...ora sto cercando di identificare qual è il problema nella mia makkina...

so partito da XFree....ora provo a cambiare kernel...

e ho messo i gentoo.sources....

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ciao.

AMD XP2000+: vanilla 2.6.0 beta4

PII: 2.4.21 ac3 

Jaco

----------

## Benve

un dubbio... ma la serie 2.6 si chiama ancora vanilla?

io come votai un tempo uso i gentoo

userei anche i devel mm se mi andasse la rotellina del mouse usb

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> un dubbio... ma la serie 2.6 si chiama ancora vanilla?

 

Per ora in portage la serie 2.6 si trova in 

/usr/portagesys-kernel/development-sources

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> un dubbio... ma la serie 2.6 si chiama ancora vanilla?
> 
> 

 

Mah, io li ho sentiti chiamare da diverse persone (anche che seguono assiduamente le vicende del kernel) ancora vanilla, ma non saprei dirlo con sicurezza.

----------

## Antenagora

2.4.20-gentoo-r7 #1 Tue Sep 23 10:35:29 CEST 2003 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

con aavm  :Smile: 

su Gigabyte GA-7VA (kt400)

E tutto bene *_*

----------

## teknux

sulle mie macchine solo vanilla: 2.6.0test5 e 2.4.22 sul duron 1300 (workstation) e 2.4.21 sul celeron 366 (router-firewall)

----------

## comio

VaniGlia 2.6Beta5... e per adesso funziona tutto.

----------

